# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2017



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 13:26)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2017 às 15:59)

Boa tarde.

A madrugada foi bastante fria...
O dia começou com céu parcialmente nublado, misto de nuvens médias e altas.
Neste momento está pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade alta.
O vento tem soprado fraco, por vezes moderado, de O\ONO.

*Tmín: 8,7ºC
Tmáx: 24,7ºC

Tactual: 24,3ºC
Hr: 40%*​


----------



## joselamego (1 Ago 2017 às 17:14)

Boa tarde,
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 12°C
Atual de 23°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa
56% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Ago 2017 às 20:03)

Boa tarde,

por aqui o dia também começou algo fresco com mínima de *13.6 ºc* , máxima *21.0ºc* .

Neste momento 18.8 ºc , vento NW 13 Km/h e 76 % HR.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2017 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

mais uma manhã fresca, mínima de *12.9 ºc* .

Neste momento 13.2 ºc, vento fraco e 95% HR.


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia,
Manhã fresca, mínima de 12,6°C
Neste momento 19,2°C
62% HR
Pressão a 1021 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2017 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi ainda mais fria do que ontem. Assim custa a aquecer a piscina...
O dia está mais quente que ontem, com céu limpo e vento fraco variável.

*Tmín: 8,5ºC

Tactual: 23,4ºC
Hr: 44%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2017 às 19:13)

Bom fim de tarde.

Permanece o céu limpo e a subida de temperatura máxima faz-se lentamente nestes dias.
Bem bom, habituamo-nos melhor...
O vento tem soprado moderado de *O* a partir de meio da tarde.
Esperemos que as noites comecem a ficar menos frias - já há muitas queixas de vinho "empedernido" (uvas duras) por estarmos já na 3ª semana de noites frescas, o que para o vinho verde, com terrenos secos como estão, não é bom.

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 26,7ºC

Tactual: 22,2ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia.

Hoje finalmente uma mínima não fria. Fresca...Ahhhh! 
Temos céu muito nublado e vento fraco de O.
Apesar da ausência do sol, a temperatura está agradável a esta hora.

*Tmín: 14,8ºC

Tactual: 23,9ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2017 às 11:40)

Bom dia, 
Mínima de 18°C
Atual de 25,1°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2017 às 18:55)

Boa tarde ,
Atual de 27,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2017 às 22:02)

Boa noite.

Agora com céu limpo, como esteve a maior parte da tarde, temos uma noite agradável.
O vento sopra fraco de SO\SSO.

*Tmáx: 28,4ºC

Tactual: 20,5ºC
Hr: 45%*​


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2017 às 22:44)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 27,5°C
Mínima de 18°C
Noite mais quente, 21°C
Hr de 48%
Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2017 às 11:07)

Bons dias,
Mínima de 17,5°C
Atual de 26,8°C
Céu temporariamente nublado 
Pressão a 1020 hPa
45 % Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (4 Ago 2017 às 18:12)

Boa tarde,

Pensei que o dia de hoje seria mais fresco, mas não aconteceu.

Neste momento:
1017 mbar
29,6ºC
48% HR


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 28,1°C
Vento de Oeste/Sudoeste
Pressão a 1018 hPa
42% Hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2017 às 20:12)

Boa tarde,

por aqui mínima de *18.7ºc* e máxima de *25.1ºc*.

Neste momento 21.6ºc, Vento NW 16 Km/h, 92 % de HR, muita nebulosidade baixa a entrar.

De madrugada choveu  fraco e acumulou *0.3 mm*.


----------



## AJCS (5 Ago 2017 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Noite tropical com temperaturas sempre acima de 20ºC

Neste momento:
1017 mbar
23,7ºC
70% HR

Mais um dia quente.


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2017 às 13:47)

Boa tarde,
Mínima de 20,5°C
Atual de 27,2°C
40 % Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2017 às 16:33)

Boa tarde.

Por cá observei *orvalhada* pelas 2h da madrugada. Obviamente nada acumulou (o sensor só detecta a partir de 1 mm).
O céu apresentou-se muito nublado até meio da manhã, tornando-se pouco nublado desde então.
O vento tem soprado fraco, por vezes moderado, de *OSO* a *ONO*.
Dia bastante abafado.
E dia de incêndios por aqui - agora pela parte da tarde as condições devem estar "propícias": baixa humidade e temperaturas acima dos 40ºC com vento fortíssimo...só pode!

*Tmín: 20,0ºC  1ª mínima tropical do ano! Raridade por cá...
Tmáx: 28,9ºC

Tactual: 27,7ºC
Hr: 49%*​


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2017 às 16:55)

Aqui em Gondomar a temperatura atual é de 28°C
A máxima foi já atingida com 28,5°C
Algum vento , de Noroeste
Pressão a 1017 hPa
42% HR
Visualizo aqui de Gondomar os incêndios da Trofa e Santo Tirso 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (5 Ago 2017 às 22:14)

Ontem e anteontem dias agradáveis com vento fraco. Hoje o vento soprou moderado a forte e tornou o dia muito desagradável... Passei frio... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi fresca hoje, longe da noite anterior.
Temos a manhã com céu limpo - visualiza-se ao longe nebulosidade alta para norte.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, bom (mau!) para incêndios.

*Tmín: 12,9ºC

Tactual: 22,9ºC
Hr: 53%
*​*Tenham um excelente domingo. *


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2017 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
Noite mais fresca, 16,6°C
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 26,8°C
Vento Norte/Noroeste
Pressão a 1017 hPa
47% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2017 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,
Calor, com 33°C, algumas nuvens altas  e algum fumo de incêndio a S e a O.


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2017 às 15:49)

Boa tarde,
Calor, temperatura de 31°C
Algum vento e fumo de um incêndio aqui perto de Gondomar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2017 às 15:50)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Calor, temperatura de 31°C
> Algum vento e fumo de um incêndio aqui perto de Gondomar !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Devera ser um pouco desse fumo que vejo daqui.


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

jonas disse:


> Devera ser um pouco desse fumo que vejo daqui.


Sim , o incêndio fica perto da marginal do rio Douro , no concelho de Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (6 Ago 2017 às 18:06)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento registo 31,6ºC, algum vento quente.

Dentro de casa 26,8ºC, é melhor ficar por aqui!


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

Aqui registo 29,6°C
Dentro de casa , 26°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2017 às 23:45)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 31°C
Atual de 17,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (7 Ago 2017 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Céu totalmente encoberto.
Neste momento 18,5ºC 
1014 mbar
Efeitos da baixa pressão localizada na Península Ibérica.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *31,6ºC*.

Hoje, de manhã bem cedo, tínhamos algum vento de SO e nevoeiro a entrar.
Agora temos céu muito nublado, ocasionalmente o sol espreita por breves momentos.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tmín: 13,9ºC

Tactual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## joselamego (7 Ago 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia,
Céu encoberto 
Temperatura atual de 20,2°C
1016 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 16,5°C
Atual de 22,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Ago 2017 às 19:41)

Boas,
Máxima de 25°C
Atual de 22,2°C
Vento de noroeste 
Pressão a 1017 hPa
47 % HR
Depois de um dia nublado, durante a tarde o sol apareceu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Ago 2017 às 22:11)

Boa noite 
Está fresco , ligeira brisa 
Temperatura atual de 17,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2017 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

manhã fresca, mínima de *12.7 ºc* .

Neste momento 12.9 ºc , Vento NNW 6 Km/h e 88 % HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2017 às 15:01)

Boa tarde,
Mínima de 14,6°C
Atual de 25°C
Céu limpo 
Vento de Oeste, com algumas rajadas 
Pressão a 1020 hPa
46% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2017 às 21:49)

Boas, 

a máxima foi de *20.8ºc *.

Neste momento 15.4ºc, Vento NNW 20 Km/h e 79 % HR.

Noite fresca.


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2017 às 23:25)

Boa noite,
Por Gondomar a máxima foi de 25°C
Atual de 15,5°C
75% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2017 às 09:38)

Bom dia, 
Mínima de 14,5°C
Atual de 21°C
Céu azul 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2017 às 10:22)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem foi marcado pelo vento. *Tmín: 11,5ºC* e *Tmáx: **24,9ºC*.

Hoje temos então tempo fresco, com céu limpo na zona - apenas alguma nebulosidade baixa para norte e alta para E.
E vento moderado...Não sei quantificar pois o sensor não emite dados. Parece-me falta de pilha pois deixou de dar após a 21h. Logo que possa vou verificar. 
Para agravar a seca que se sente no país nada melhor que este ventinho. 

*Tmín: 10,6ºC*

*Tactual: 18,8ºC*
*Hr: 51%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2017 às 10:36)

Estás temperaturas estão uma miséria para um mês de agosto!
Então as mínimas nem se fala a rondar os 6°c na zona de Castro laboreiro.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (9 Ago 2017 às 14:30)

Boas

Os últimos dias desde Sábado têm sido de nortada por vezes intensa, mas hoje está particularmente agressiva, diria que é o dia de nortada mais forte do ano!

As noites têm sido bem frescas, diria até frias, com mínimas a rondar os 13º, que aliados à nortada provocam um desconforto acentuado.

Hoje sigo com nortada muito forte, na praia a areia até voa. Mar muito picado e com isto a temperatura do mar sempre a descer...

Amanhâ está prevista a rotação do vento para leste, e finalmente devemos ter uns bons dias de praia


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Ago 2017 às 14:33)

Estou em Espinho e está uma nortada bastante intensa. Concordo com o post acima, deve ser o dia de nortada mais intensa este ano. A areia vem de todos os lados, nem de pára vento.


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2017 às 19:46)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 26°C
Mínima de 13°C
Atual de 25,5°C
Vento de noroeste
Nortada forte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2017 às 20:02)

Boas, 

mais uma manhã bem fresca com mínima de *12.4 ºc* , ir de manhã para a rua  com manga curta é algo desconfortável 

A máxima foi de *23.6ºc*. 

Neste momento sigo com 21.9 ºc , vento N 17 Km/h e 41 % de HR.


----------



## joselamego (10 Ago 2017 às 13:44)

Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17°C
Atual de 28°C
Vento de nordeste 
Pressão a 1025 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2017 às 07:03)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *17.8 ºc* .

Neste momento 20.4ºc, Vento E 16 Km/h e 46 % HR.

Lestada presente a anunciar um dia quente.


----------



## joselamego (11 Ago 2017 às 10:27)

Bom dia,
Mínima de 16,9°C
Atual de 26°C
Vento Este

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Ago 2017 às 17:15)

Boa tarde,
Temperatura atual de 28°C
A máxima foi de 33°C
Visualiza-se algum fumo vindo dos lados da Trofa e Valongo. .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Ago 2017 às 23:42)

Boa noite.

Ahhhh, o calor!
Eis que regressou. De dia. Porque de noite está fresco.
*Ontem* e *hoje* as madrugadas foram frias\frescas, com *Tmín* de *8,9ºC* e de *10,1ºC* respectivamente.
Já as *Tmáx* foram de *29,0ºC* e *31,6ºC* respectivamente. Nada mau...

O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco\calmo de *O* de momento.

*Tactual: 17,1ºC
Hr: 49%
*​*A todos um excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2017 às 09:13)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17°C
Temperatura atual de 24°C
Hoje vai ser um dia quente 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2017 às 13:53)

Boa tarde ,
Calor, 32°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2017 às 16:23)

Vim NorteShopping , aqui estão 26°C
Visualizo uma coluna de fumo que deve ser do incêndio de paredes , Recarei ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2017 às 19:06)

Boa tarde, 
Máxima de 32,2°C
Temperatura atual de 30,0°C
Céu acinzentado devido aos incêndios, cansa e é triste ver assim!
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento de sudoeste 
47% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2017 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,

dia quente, mínima de *18.8ºc* e máxima *30.8ºc* 

neste momento 27.6ºc , Vento NNW: 8 Km/h e 38% de HR.

Muito fumo no ar com extensas colunas mais para o interior.

A do incêndio em Recarei está enorme..


----------



## kikofra (12 Ago 2017 às 20:15)

Alguem por arouca? como esta a vsibilidade por ai?
obrigado


----------



## AJCS (13 Ago 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Neste momento está 18,1ºC e 1015 mbar.
Céu limpo e mais um dia de calor.
Espera-se temperaturas mais frescas nos próximos dias


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 09:13)

Bons dias,
Mínima de 17,5°C
Atual de 20,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (13 Ago 2017 às 10:55)

Neste momento
28ºC
1015 mbar
vento 95º / 5 km/h


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 16:15)

Boa tarde ,
Neste momento 32°C
Vento de sudoeste 
Pressão a 1015 hPa
32 % Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 18:55)

Máxima de 32°C
Atual de 29,4°C
Vento de Oeste/Noroeste

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (13 Ago 2017 às 19:21)

Actual:
1012 mbar
29,8ºC
vento 265º - 10km/h


----------



## AJCS (13 Ago 2017 às 21:03)

Algumas formações de nuvens para o interior


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2017 às 21:05)

Boa noite, 

dia quente mas ligeiramente  menos que ontem, máxima de *29.6ºc*.

Neste momento estou com  mínima do dia com 18.1ºc, Vento Oeste 9 Km/h e 83% HR.

Rica frescura para arejar as casas


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 23:16)

Boa noite,
Temperatura atual de 18°C
Vento de Oeste 
Pressão a 1014 hPa
82%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2017 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Ontem e hoje foram dias bem quentes, mas com noites frescas, excelentes para manter as casas frescas.
Infelizmente temos os incêndios por perto. Podiam ser dias bonitos, com a atmosfera límpida mas não. Não deixam! Os incendiários não o permitem...

Ontem a *Tmín* foi de *12,2ºC* e a *Tmáx* foi de *33,5ºC*.
Já Hoje a *Tmín* foi de *13,2ºC* e a *Tmáx* foi de *34,4ºC*.

*Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 50%*​
O panorama de ontem, ao cair da noite era este entre as freguesias de Eiriz e Sanfins de Ferreira aqui no concelho:


----------



## dj_teko (14 Ago 2017 às 00:20)

Vejam o que vai no céu aqui por matosinhos


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Ago 2017 às 01:14)

dj_teko disse:


> Vejam o que vai no céu aqui por matosinhos


?


----------



## joselamego (14 Ago 2017 às 15:15)

Boa tarde 
Mínima de 16,9°C
Atual de 23,1°C
Céu limpo 
Hoje mais fresco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2017 às 18:35)

Boa tarde, 

dia bem mais fresco, mínima *14.4 ºc *e máxima de *20.3ºc*.

Neste momento 17.6ºc , vento Oeste 14 Km/h e 94 % de HR.

Muita nebulosidade baixa e alguns nevoeiros localizados.

Maravilha de tempo para arejar a casa, neste momento, na minha sala, janela abertas com todo este ar marítimo a entrar:

Últimos 25 minutos de dados:


----------



## joselamego (14 Ago 2017 às 19:04)

Dia mais fresco 
Máxima de 23,5°C
Temperatura atual de 22°C
Vento de Oeste 
Nebulosidade baixa 
Pressão a 1016 hPa
72% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

Fotos tiradas neste momento , onde se vê a nebulosidade a entrar, vinda do Porto e na segunda foto , do centro de Gondomar ...
Temperatura atual de 21,0°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2017 às 12:35)

Boas,
Manhã com nevoeiro e neblinas , agora o céu começa a abrir 
Mínima de 16,7°C
Atual de 22°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2017 às 18:18)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tivemos uma noite e manhã de céu encoberto, começando ao início da tarde a limpar.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com nebulosidade alta dispersa a todo o horizonte.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de O\NO.
Esteve agradável a meio da tarde, bom para banhos de piscina. A partir das 17h o vento arrefeceu um pouco o ambiente...

*Tmín: 15,6ºC
Tmáx: 26,2ºC

Tactual: 23,4ºC
Hr: 43%*​


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2017 às 18:41)

Boa tarde, 
Depois da manhã ter sido nublada a tarde foi de céu quase limpo,apenas havendo nebulosidade dispersa ....
Mínima de 16,7°C
Máxima de 26°C
Atual de 23,5°C
Vento de Oeste/Noroeste 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2017 às 21:38)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia agradável com alguma nebulosidade alta, mínima *15.4ºc* e máxima *22.2ºc*. 

Neste momento 17.9ºc , Vento NW 8 Km/h e 78% HR.

A nebulosidade alta, ao fim do dia, proporcionou um bonito poente:


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2017 às 21:45)

Boa noite,
Nebulosidade alta 
Temperatura atual de 17,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2017 às 10:36)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 15,2°C
Atual de 20,7°C
Céu limpo 
Vento de Norte
Pressão a 1023 hPa
55% de Hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2017 às 18:52)

Bom fim de tarde.

De novo apenas mais uma noite fresca (já é uma tradição ao que parece!) 
De dia tem estado bastante agradável, com o céu pouco nublado\limpo, e o vento a soprar em geral fraco, excepto a partir de meio da tarde em que vai soprando por vezes moderado de NO.

*Tmín: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 28,2ºC

Tactual: 23,8ºC
Hr: 47%*​


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2017 às 19:16)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,9°C
Mínima de 15,1°C
Atual de 24,5°C
Vento de O
Pressão a 1022 hPa
39% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2017 às 22:48)

Boa noite ,
Temperatura atual de 21°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Ago 2017 às 13:19)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17,5°C
Atual de 27,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,
Dia de calor por cá.Vento a aumentar de NO.
Alguma nebulosidade alta.
Tatual de 31°C.


----------



## joselamego (17 Ago 2017 às 16:51)

Boa tarde ,
Tarde com algum vento 
Temperatura máxima de 28°C
Atual de 26,4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2017 às 22:24)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um bom dia de verão.
_Pena não ter chovido..._
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo e o vento fraco a moderado (meio\final da tarde).
Neste momento temos céu limpo e vento calmo.
*
Tmín: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 31,1ºC

Tactual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 68%*​


----------



## joselamego (17 Ago 2017 às 23:02)

Boa noite 
Temperatura atual de 18°C
Pressão a 1021 hPa
67% HR
Vento fraco de noroeste 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Ago 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia andamos há 3 dias nisto nem ata nem desata...nao passamos dos 30°c..
E hoje parece que vai ser igual..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2017 às 09:53)

Bom dia
Mínima de 17°C
Temperatura atual de 21,2°C
Céu limpo 
Vento fraco 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2017 às 18:04)

Máxima de 27,7°C
Atual de 26,0°C
Vento de NW
Céu limpo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Ago 2017 às 21:59)

Boa noite 21°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2017 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

Por aqui céu pouco nublado a parcial\muito nublado por nuvens altas.
O vento soprou moderado a meio\final da tarde.

*Tmín: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 29,0ºC

Tactual: 18,7ºC
Hr: 70%
*​*Um excelente fim de semana! E boas férias para quem as goza...*


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2017 às 10:25)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Este sábado e domingo será de muito calor, infelizmente ! Saudades da chuva e tempo fresco...
Mínima de 17,3°C
Temperatura atual de 25,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Ago 2017 às 12:25)

Bom dia, 

mais quente hoje, como seria de esperar, mínima de *17.2ºc*.

Neste momento já 27.5ºc , vento fraco de Norte e 54% de HR.

O poente de ontem também teve nuvens altas, dando alguma cor ao mesmo, coisa que já não deverá suceder hoje:


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2017 às 14:06)

Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 30,7°C
38% HR
Vento por vezes de NW

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Ago 2017 às 17:19)

34°c em Valongo!!!
pelas praias ta uma nortada que mete medo...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2017 às 18:39)

Máxima de 31,4°C
Atual de 29,5°C
Algum vento

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2017 às 21:18)

Boa noite,
A esta hora a temperatura ainda está em 26°C
Vai ser uma noite quente 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 00:38)

Aqui por Gondomar estão 22,8°C
Vento nulo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (20 Ago 2017 às 00:51)

Boa noite
 Por aqui por Covas com 23.3 °C e algum vento refrescante.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

dia muito quente em perspectiva, a lestada está bem presente e sopra por vezes com rajadas.

Mínima  alta de *22.6ºc.*

Neste momento já 27.6ºc, Vento E 19 Km/h e 35% HR.

Algum fumo no ar trazido pela lestada.

Junto ao mar ainda mais calor, Leixões segue com 28.5 ºc a esta hora 






http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
Sigo já com 27°C e lestada, que traz algum cheiro a queimado e fumo.


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia,
Mínima de 20,3°C
Lestada forte, o vento sopra forte e traz poeiras 
Temperatura atual de 28,4°C
Vento de Este

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2017 às 10:09)

Bom dia.

Hoje finalmente temos calor. Até que enfim...
*Ontem* foi um dia quente por cá (*Tmín: 12,8ºC *e* Tmáx: 33,1ºC*), mas não tanto junto ao mar, onde se sentia o efeito da moderada nortada - até 14\15 h à sombra do guarda-sol sentia-se algum frio, depois sentiu-se melhoria.

Neste momento temos lestada moderada e algum cheiro a fumo.
O céu encontra-se limpo, tirando a parte da presença de algum fumo na atmosfera vindo de leste.
A madrugada ainda foi fresca, agradável até.

*Tmín: 15,2ºC

Tactual: 27,1ºC
Hr: 35%
*​*P.S.: IPMA no seu normal...*Aviso laranja para Braga com os 38ºC previstos. Aviso amarelo para o Porto com os seus 37ºC previstos. Onde estará o maior desconforto térmico e efeitos negativos sobre a saúde humana?

10.14h: *30,2ºC* na estação da APDL - Porto de Leixões


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 11:19)

*31.4ºc* actuais 

Continua a ventania de Leste, quente e seca.


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 11:22)

Muita ventania , 
30,6°C atuais : calor 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (20 Ago 2017 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

Bastante vento de este, 31,4ºC atuais e o céu coberto de fumo de um incêndio perto do Sameiro.


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 12:15)

Bastante vento de Este 
Temperatura atual de 31,8°C
Cheira a fumo de um incêndio , deve ser de sobrado , Valongo !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 12:24)

Boas,
Já com 34°C e vento com rajadas de leste
Vários incêndios aqui a volta


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Ago 2017 às 12:32)

Boa tarde ,

De volta ao Litoral Norte, manhã de forte Lestada, na minha estação as rajadas foram aos *56km/h de ENE 
*
Neste momento a reportar da Praia de Valadares, muito calor e vento forte de Leste. Temperatura a rondar os *34ºC* 

Cheira a mato queimado.

Para Norte grande barra de fumo, não é possível avistar o terminal do Porto de Leixões tal é o fumo. Situação deve estar muito complicada...


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 12:53)

*34.4ºc* por aqui, e vento muito quente de Leste 

É só fumo no ar...


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Ago 2017 às 13:25)

Snifa disse:


> *34.4ºc* por aqui, e vento muito quente de Leste
> 
> É só fumo no ar...


Será que vai ser outro 7 Agosto 2016 ? 

Aqui pelas Praias de Gaia grande bafo, brisa marítima nem vê-la, Porto Leixões segue com *35,2ºC *


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2017 às 13:42)

Panorama serra de santa justa , pias , castical e afins ou seja todo o vale
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 14:07)

Gondomar - temperatura atual de 35°C
Bafo quente de leste 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

Por Valongo registo 39°c muito fumo dos incêndios 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Ago 2017 às 14:15)

Stinger disse:


> Panorama serra de santa justa , pias , castical e afins ou seja todo o vale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bela foto conheço bem essas serras

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 14:41)

Por Gondomar 37°C
Muito calor e cheiro a fumo dos incêndios 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

Boas. 

*36.5ºc *actuais ( máxima do ano) humidade 19 %.

Vento E: 13Km/h, bafo quente e seco


----------



## guimeixen (20 Ago 2017 às 15:39)

Muito calor, 37,0ºC atualmente


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Nova máxima do ano com *36.7º*c actuais 

Isep nos *37.1ºc* neste momento  também por lá a máxima do ano 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 15:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será que vai ser outro 7 Agosto 2016 ?



Não anda longe, mas não creio que chegue a tanto. 

Entretanto por aqui *37.0ºc* ( uma das máximas mais altas de sempre na minha estação, a mais alta foi de *39.2 ºc* precisamente a 07/08/2016 ) 

Isto é muito calor aqui para o Litoral Norte...


----------



## qwerl (20 Ago 2017 às 16:06)

Boas

Ontem o dia foi de céu limpo e nortada forte, durante a tarde até a areia voava. A máxima na praia da Aguda foi de* 24,7ºC*

Hoje o vento rodou para leste e a máxima terá subido pelo menos 15ºC.

Pela praia está a ser um dia histórico, sem dúvida ao nível de 7 de Agosto de 2016. A sensação de calor é muito grande. O vento é muito quente.
A estação da praia da Aguda chegou aos 39,6ºC às 13h50, depois deixou de reportar dados. De certeza que o recorde de 7 de Agosto (39,7ºC) foi batido, e eu que pensava que ia ser difícil bater este recorde


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 17:35)

Máxima de *37.1ºc* ( 15:53 h) 

Neste momento, já com vento de NW, embora muito fraco, sigo com 34.7ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2017 às 17:48)

Boa tarde.

Mas que bafo! Mas que calor. E chuva de cinza branca a cair (vem de longe...).
Seco, intrusivo, com aquele "aroma" inconfundível ao fumo dos incêndios florestais. Será que faz bem *essência de eucalipto*? 
Hoje de facto é o dia mais irrespirável do ano e o mais quente até ao momento.

*Tmáx: 36,2ºC

Tactual: 35,7ºC
Hr: 18%*​
E como escrevi de manhã: *O IPMA no seu normal*.
A estação do Pilar já chegou aos 39,0ºC. E o nosso distrito com *APENAS* aviso amarelo para a temperatura máxima.
Caramba! Não sabem analisar os dados e as temperaturas previstas? E pensar que a previsão relativa ao Porto é a de proximidade ao mar (Pedras Rubras) e não um pouco mais interior? E que a estação de Luzim dará sensivelmente menos 5ºC (aproximadamente) do que a temperatura real dos vales do rio Tâmega e do rio Sousa?
Já aqui escrevi várias vezes, que estes vales tem temperaturas bem mais altas do que os dados que são apresentados na única estação interior do distrito do Porto (Luzim-Penafiel). E que os dados de Pedras Rubras-aeroporto não representam a zona mais a leste da cidade do Porto.
Mas é o que temos e há que nos contentarmos (?) com isto.


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 19:37)

Máxima do ano em Gondomar, 38°C
Atual de 35°C
Foi um dia super quente 
Nem se podia andar na rua 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 20:29)

Boas, 

ainda com 31.6ºc 

Agora o fumo invade a cidade, há mesmo uma neblina bastante densa com cheio intenso a mato queimado 

Ao pôr do sol, um ambiente de fumo doentio:


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 20:35)

Gondomar ainda 33°C e cheira mato queimado ....neblina dos fumos ...o pôr de sol estava tapado dos fumos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2017 às 21:21)

Boa noite.

Por aqui está um pouco mais respirável agora. Menos fumo no ar, menos cheiro a queimado. E menos quente.
Sim, menos quente agora. O que não quer dizer que esteja fresco. Mas comparado com o dia e com outras zonas até que se está bem. 

*Tactual: 24,9ºC
Hr: 35%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Ago 2017 às 21:25)

Boas,

Por aqui dia de muito calor, demasiado.. para o Litoral Norte.

Mínima tropical de *22.7ºC*  com lestada forte durante a manhã. Máxima chegou aos *37.4ºC* às 16:34h 

Deixo aqui o gráfico da temperatura hoje na minha estação:






Final de tarde com muito fumo no céu, e um forte cheiro a mato queimado. Imagem Satélite:





Neste momento uns impressionantes *33ºC* , com ligeira tendência de subida, e vento já a soprar de *NE* a *11km/h *


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 23:28)

Boa noite,
Já não cheira a queimado 
Mas continua abafado 
Temperatura atual de 26,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Ago 2017 às 05:50)

Bom dia!!! 26°c actuais..uma  maravilha! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2017 às 05:55)

Impressionante o comportamento da temperatura em Arouca nas últimas horas. Descida da temperatura desde as 18h até às 00h (38,1ºC para 17,8ºC), com vento maioritariamente de NE.

Mudança do vento para Este e a temperatura explode logo 8ºC em 1h (17,8ºC para 25,8ºC à 01h). Atingiu os 31,8ºC na hora seguinte.

De notar também a variação da humidade, que com o vento de leste atingiu os 15% às 02h.


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2017 às 06:58)

Bom dia,

mínima muito alta de *26.9ºc* ( deverá ser batida mais logo)

Neste momento  27.1ºc, vento E 8 Km/h e 44% HR.

Cheira intensamente a mato queimado..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Ago 2017 às 09:32)

Incrivel a temperatura em Leixões... obtê por volta das 23h marcava 30°c passado umas 3 horas tinha descido 10 °c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2017 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

FORNO ligado!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Já está bem quente depois de uma noite quente (para os meus padrões).
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco.

A estação de Luzim-Penafiel terá estado sempre acima dos 26ºC durante a madrugada. Muito quente:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Luzim

*Tmín: 17,8ºC

Tactual: 33,3ºC
Hr: 28%*​


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2017 às 12:00)

Bom dia
Muito calor 
A noite foi quente 
Mínima de 25°C
Atual de 28,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2017 às 12:09)

*Forno*...Já tinha escrito?! 

*Tactual: 34,3ºC
Hr: 28%*​
A estação da APDL-Porto de Leixões está com 19,7ºC a esta hora. 19,7ºC?
Está com vento moderado de SSO. Talvez seja essa a razão, pois não se vê nevoeiro junto à costa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2017 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

Noite muito quente, com vento de Leste/ENE, pelas 3:06h da manhã a temperatura era de *31,2ºC *que deverá ser a máxima do dia. 

Mínima tropical de *23,1ºC *

Agora estão apenas  *24,1ºC* devido ao vento moderado de SSW.


----------



## 1337 (21 Ago 2017 às 15:20)

Ontem a máxima por Ponte de Lima foi de *39.1ºC 
*


*sss*


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2017 às 17:04)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a máxima já se foi, encarregando-se o vento que sopra agora de SSO\OSO, por vezes moderado, de arrefecer um pouco o ambiente.
O céu apresenta-se carregado de fumo, dos vários incêndios\fogachos que por aí andam.

*Tmáx: 35,1ºC

Tactual: 29,0ºC
Hr: 29%*​
A *estação do Pilar-Porto* (que fica em V.N. Gaia) atingiu ontem os *39,5ºC*! É de facto muito quente. Se ali foi assim, numa zona aberta, imagino nalgumas zonas mais baixas de Gaia e do Porto...

Mapas das máximas de ontem, dia 20:









Aqueles *43,7ºC* em Alvega...


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2017 às 17:37)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura máxima de 31,4°C(13.10h) 
Ao longo da tarde a temperatura baixou para 27,4°C atuais , com vento de SSW



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2017 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,

por aqui a máxima foi uma máxima nocturna  *30.9 ºC* às 03:53h da madrugada.

Neste momento com vento SW estou com a mínima do dia, 22.7ºc ( deverá ser batida mais logo, e veremos se se mantêm tropical o que duvido) , Vento SW 16Km/h e 75 % HR.

São mais de 10ºc  diferença em relação a ontem à mesma hora..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Ago 2017 às 19:29)

Boa tarde!!! Depois do meio dia a temperatura foi descendo sempre.
Neste momento 25.6°c

Espero ter mais noites tropicais nos próximos 15 dias..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2017 às 20:32)

Boas,

sigo com 21.8ºc, vento SW 10Km/h e 81%HR.

Fim de dia diferente


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2017 às 22:10)

Snifa disse:


> Fim de dia diferente


O gato comeu o sol?!
Só conheço o rato que come a lua, agora o sol...

A noite está agradável, depois de um fim de tarde com muita cinza a cair-me na relva e na piscina.
Na relva é bom que fertiliza, na piscina não. Tenho que filtrar e tratar. Bolas! 
O vento agora está calmo.

*Tactual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 61%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2017 às 22:42)

Boas,

Ontem por esta hora, estava com um calor impressionante, registava *32,8ºC* hoje estão *18,9ºC*, que é a mínima do dia.

Nevoeiro praticamente cerrado e vento fraco de SW.

Mapa com temperaturas máximas das estações WU / IPMA ( Serra do Pilar) :


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2017 às 10:09)

Bom dia ,
Céu encoberto , neblina e nevoeiros altos 
Mínima de 16°C
Temperatura atual de 19°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (22 Ago 2017 às 10:24)

Boas aqui na Praia da torreira esteve nevoeiro a noite toda e choviscou. Agora esta nublado..

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (22 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

Boa tarde,

O dia começou com nevoeiro aqui na zona onde moro. Acho que não chegou até à zona mais alta da cidade. Fui até ao Sameiro para ver o nevoeiro de cima e deixo aqui algumas fotos.




Fog - Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog - Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog - Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog - Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Ago 2017 às 17:19)

Boa tarde.

Por cá mantêm-se o calor, um pouco melhor do que os dias anteriores é certo.
A noite já foi mais fresca.
O céu encontra-se limpo, apenas com neblina difusa.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de OSO\SSO.

*Tmín: 13,6ºC
Tmáx: 30,4ºC

Tactual: 27,1ºC
Hr: 43% *​


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2017 às 19:39)

Boa tarde,
O dia foi menos quente 
Mínima de 16°C
Máxima de 25,3°C
Atual de 24,2°C
HR: 45%

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2017 às 12:23)

Boa tarde ,
Mínima de 18,2°C
Atual de 24,4°C
Céu limpo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2017 às 13:08)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> Mínima de 18,2°C
> Atual de 24,4°C
> Céu limpo
> ...



Não te esqueças de atualizar o teu registo! Já não estás em Vendas Novas!


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2017 às 13:09)

MSantos disse:


> Não te esqueças de atualizar o teu registo! Já não estás em Vendas Novas!


Obrigado Msantos, tenho que alterar no meu PC , pelo tlm não consigo...mais logo noite farei essa alteração ...abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2017 às 20:53)

Boa noite ,
Neblinas vindas do mar
Temperatura máxima de 26,4°C
Atual de 19,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Ago 2017 às 21:05)

19°c e vento fresquinho para refrescar as casas

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2017 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

De facto agora pela noite está bom para refrescar as casas.
Mas de dia a conversa ainda não e a mesma pois ainda temos algum calor por cá.
O céu apresenta-se agora muito nublado, com nuvens baixas, depois de termos alguma nebulosidade média\alta de dia.
Ao início da madrugada o vento soprou moderado. Agora sopra fraco de sul.

*Tmín: 15,8ºC
Tmáx: 29,5ºC

Tactual: 17,3ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2017 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a noite está fresca, estão *16,9ºC *mínima do dia com nevoeiro muito denso.

Vento fraco de WSW 

Máxima de *22,7ºC *


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2017 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

nevoeiro fechado.

Sigo com 15.7ºc ( mínima *15.3 ºc* ) e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2017 às 09:00)

Amanhecer com nevoeiro e fresquinho.
Brisa de W.


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2017 às 10:45)

Bom dia 
Manhã fresca , com neblina e nevoeiros 
Mínima de 16,4°C
Atual de 19°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2017 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,
Máxima de 23,3°C
Dia fresco de manhã , de tarde apareceu um pouco de sol 
Agora começam a entrar nuvens vindas do mar 
Temperatura atual de 21,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Ago 2017 às 22:16)

Boas!
Hoje o dia foi passado na bela cidade do Porto. Lá tive que tirar o impermeável e as calças da mala (já sabia que iria apanhar dias mais frescos e húmidos por cá). No caminho para lá, após passar o imponente Marão, o céu começou a ficar muito nublado, e a temperatura subiu dos 16°C para os 22°C gradualmente. Ao final do dia, dei um saltinho à praia de Miramar e tirei esta foto:





Reparem na aberta ao longe.


----------



## criz0r (24 Ago 2017 às 23:54)

Boa noite, a reportar a partir da Invicta depois de uns dias de descanso no magnífico Gerês, sigo agora com céu limpo e um belo fresquinho lá fora. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2017 às 09:31)

Bons dias 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 17,4°C
Atual de 18,5°C
79% HR
Vento de Sudeste 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2017 às 09:41)

criz0r disse:


> magnífico Gerês


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2017 às 10:05)

Bom dia! O nosso cantinho acorda mais uma vez sem ver o sol.. vamos ver se muda nos próximos dias  23°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia.

Ontem tivemos o céu muito nublado, aparecendo o sol aqui no burgo Pacense pela tarde.
Já junto ao mar, o melhor que vi foi precisamente às 18h o sol aparecer por 10 minutos. Nada mais.
Hoje começamos com céu encoberto, tornando-se muito nublado e com algumas abertas a permitir ao sol espreitar - quando assim é sente-se a "queimar"...
O vento sopra fraco de SE.

*Ontem
Tmín: 15,4ºC
Tmáx: 24,0ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 15,3ºC

Tactual: 21,8ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2017 às 15:15)

Neste momento  no Marco de canaveses registo 30°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2017 às 15:15)

Boa tarde ,
As nuvens desapareceram e predomina o sol 
Temperatura atual de 24,2°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2017 às 21:45)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 24,5°C
Atual de 19,8°C
Vento de NO
Pressão a 1016 hPa
61% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2017 às 22:28)

Registei 32°c com esta linda Serra em pano de fundo 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (26 Ago 2017 às 09:18)

Bom dia,
A partir de hoje vem a tão esperada chuva.Hoje o dia amanhece com o céu quase todo coberto e fresco, a Tatual é de 16.1°C.
No radar já se vê alguma precipitação.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Ago 2017 às 10:00)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado e com alguns nuvens asperitas como base de conveção elevada. Neste momento espreita o sol

Alguns raios detetados no mar:


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2017 às 10:03)

Bons dias ,
O dia acordou com muitas nuvens 
Temperatura mínima de 16,9°C
Atual de 20,7°C
Vento de nordeste 
58% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2017 às 11:39)

Já choveu aqui em Ponte de Lima


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Ago 2017 às 11:58)

Boas,

Mínima de *15.9ºC*

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens, ambiente quente com *24,9ºC* e *55%* de Humidade.

Vento fraco de Nordeste


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Ago 2017 às 19:06)

Ora nublado, ora limpo, temperatura amena e fresca com alternância! Nada de novo...


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2017 às 20:00)

Boa tarde ,
Sábado alternado , nuvens e sol 
Máxima de 27,1°C
Atual de 22,5°C
Vento de Sudoeste 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (26 Ago 2017 às 20:09)

Boas,estou pelo Porto.
Por do sol muito bonito.
Parece uma pintura..


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2017 às 21:17)

há 5/6min atrás estava a chover no Rio Ave vs Benfica em Vila do Conde


----------



## guimeixen (26 Ago 2017 às 21:28)

Boa noite,

Belo pôr do sol hoje. Duas fotos:




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jonas (27 Ago 2017 às 11:01)

Bom dia,
Amanhecer idêntico ao de ontem.
Agora parece estar a querer abrir.
A Tatual é de 23.9°C.
Brisa de SO.


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2017 às 11:44)

Bom dia 
O dia acordou com céu nublado 
Agora começa a abrir e o sol a despontar 
Mínima de 17,8°C
Atual de 22,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Ago 2017 às 15:22)

O sol apareceu e a temperatura sobe em flecha 28°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (27 Ago 2017 às 15:27)

E vesse celulas em desenvolvimento no interior

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2017 às 19:02)

Boas,
Tarde de sol 
Máxima de 24,2°C
Temperatura atual de 22,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (27 Ago 2017 às 19:44)

Boa tarde,

Fotos das trovoadas que andaram no interior:




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2017 às 22:12)

Boa noite.

Muito bonitas as imagens das células desta tarde.
Não tinha máquina à altura para "imortalizar" as células que iam crescendo à medida que o tempo passava.
As células formaram-se nas montanhas de transição do nosso litoral com o interior transmontano. Por vezes notava-se o vento a soprar mais na direcção dessas zonas.
De resto o céu apresentou-se muito nublado por nuvens baixas e ao início da tarde tornou-se pouco nublado.
O sol lá apareceu e era quente.
Agora ao início da noite a nebulosidade baixa começou a aparecer vindo de O.
O vento sopra agora fraco\calmo.
*
Tactual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 76%

Dados de hoje:*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2017 às 22:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Fotos das trovoadas que andaram no interior:
> 
> ...



wow que fotos!! 
Parabéns.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2017 às 22:46)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Fotos das trovoadas que andaram no interior:
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos, nada melhor que uma visão destas à porta de casa.  Boa semana


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Ago 2017 às 22:54)

Boa noite! Hoje o dia foi de tempo ameno por nuvens altas e abertas!
Ontem caiu uns pingos, mas nem deu para assentar o pó
Espero que este cenário mude


----------



## Macuser (28 Ago 2017 às 02:10)

Aqui a Partir da Ponte Pedrinha, em Braga...

Vê-se flashes por cima do Sameiro e mais a Norte.

Já se consegue ouvir o roncar.   ( Contudo é uma surpresa porque não se vê nada nas imagens de satelite nem de radar. )


----------



## Macuser (28 Ago 2017 às 02:23)

Multiplas Trovoadas em Aproximação de Braga vindas do Interior ( Guimarães/Fafe/Povoa do Lanhoso )

Grande Intensidade em numero de Raios, e em termos sonoros.

Estou a tentar fazer fotos mas onde vivo não é facil.

Alguém melhor posicionado para reportagem?

E Moradores no interior... podem dizer alguma coisa? (Parece uma trovoada acabada de formar-se mas apesar de a muitos Kms de distância já se apagaram as luzes em Braga 2 vezes)

-------------------------------------------

------------


Macuser disse:


> Aqui a Partir da Ponte Pedrinha, em Braga...
> 
> Vê-se flashes por cima do Sameiro e mais a Norte.
> 
> Já se consegue ouvir o roncar.   ( Contudo é uma surpresa porque não se vê nada nas imagens de satelite nem de radar. )


----------



## PauloSR (28 Ago 2017 às 02:25)

Boa noite!

Duas bombas mesmo próximas... Que força tremenda...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2017 às 02:27)

Macuser disse:


> Multiplas Trovoadas em Aproximação de Braga vindas do Interior ( Guimarães/Fafe/Povoa do Lanhoso )
> 
> Grande Intensidade em numero de Raios, e em termos sonoros.
> 
> ...


Vejo relâmpagos que iluminam o céu todo daqui de Santa Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real.


----------



## PauloSR (28 Ago 2017 às 02:28)

Trovoada fortíssima pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Com esta não contava eu


----------



## GabKoost (28 Ago 2017 às 02:31)

Chuva forte neste momento, trovoada mesmo aqui por cima!!!!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2017 às 02:36)

Bastantes relâmpagos por aqui! Vão caindo umas pingas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Ago 2017 às 02:38)

GabKoost disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento, trovoada mesmo aqui por cima!!!!



Boa noite Caro GabKoost, Caros colegas do fórum.

Confirmo. Fui acordado por roncos potentes. Com esta também não contava depois de um tarde normal por Braga. A ver se dá ao menos para regar e não fazer grandes estragos.


----------



## Macuser (28 Ago 2017 às 02:50)

Passou mais a Norte mas deu para animar 

Alguém teve estragos a reportar? (Espero que não)

Não sei que esperar mais desta noite, mas com esta surpresa e umas nuvens que se vêm na imagem de satélite e Radar...... Era bom vir uma boa chuvada, regar bem, sem estragar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2017 às 02:54)

Cada relâmpago lindo! E cada trovão! Já deu para fotografar alguns!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2017 às 03:06)

Provavelmente ajudado pela trovoada o ceú está agora a ficar todo tapado de nuvens baixas a uma velocidade enorme. Ao menos a trovoada já se foi.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Ago 2017 às 03:14)

Um amostra do que passou por cá há pouco:


A natureza sacudiu finalmente a caspa depois de mais de um mês sem ir ao coveiro! O resultado de meia hora de chuva foi esse:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Ago 2017 às 03:55)

Boa noite! 
Estive a seguir um incêndio florestal no distrito de Viana do Castelo, concelho de Valença e visualizei relâmpagos a este e sudeste, que iluminavam o céu.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2017 às 05:30)

As nuvens baixas parece que hoje estão a ser simpáticas pois isto ficou tudo tapado ao fim da outra trovoada mas agora voltou a abrir. Vê-se alguns clarões para sul e ouvem-se alguns roncos distantes. Veremos se se vão aguentar até aqui.


----------



## jonas (28 Ago 2017 às 10:20)

Aqui a noite teve trovoada, chuva forte...bela noite de animação.


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2017 às 11:15)

*Raio provocou incêndio numa igreja em Guimarães*

*



*

A trovoada que se fez sentir esta segunda-feira de madrugada no concelho de Guimarães provocou um incêndio na igreja da freguesia de Barco.

Passavam poucos minutos das 2.30 horas quando as consequências da trovoada se fizeram sentir. Apesar da série de raios só ter caído durante cerca de 30 minutos, foi suficientemente forte para que o quadro elétrico da torre da igreja de Barco rebentasse, o que originou um incêndio.

Os Bombeiros Voluntários das Taipas foram alertados às 2.40 horas, mobilizando "14 elementos em quatro viaturas", disse, no local, Ernesto Soares, segundo comandante da corporação, ao JN.

Os estragos causados pelo fogo só não foram maiores porque os bombeiros foram rápidos a chegar à Rua da Igreja e a extingui-lo. Ainda assim, o incêndio na igreja causou um susto grande aos moradores que se aperceberam.

No local, estiveram muitos populares e o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Barco, Sérgio Silva. A GNR das Taipas tomou conta da ocorrência. Uma equipa da EDP já esteve no local a avaliar a situação.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/bra...ncendio-numa-igreja-em-guimaraes-8732412.html


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2017 às 12:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> wow que fotos!!
> Parabéns.





Miguel96 disse:


> Excelentes fotos, nada melhor que uma visão destas à porta de casa.  Boa semana



Obrigado aos dois!

Deixo aqui mais umas desta madrugada:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2017 às 13:39)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado aos dois!
> 
> Deixo aqui mais umas desta madrugada:
> 
> ...



Muito bem tiradas as fotos, parabéns @guimeixen


----------



## jonas (28 Ago 2017 às 13:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado aos dois!
> 
> Deixo aqui mais umas desta madrugada:
> 
> ...


Bonitas fotos, Parabéns!
........................................................
Começa a chover por aqui, e ouve-se trovoada ao longe.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (28 Ago 2017 às 13:57)

Não vai cair nem uma gota no Porto? 
Que pasmaceira de tempo


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2017 às 14:23)

Boa tarde
O dia amanheceu com sol
Agora o céu está nublado , com ameaça de chuva ...
Mínima de 17,5°C
Atual de 21,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2017 às 14:43)

Boas,

Já de volta a Portugal, avisto uma bela escuridão a SE e acho que ouvi um ronco. 

Já que perdi a festa da última madrugada, veremos esta tarde.


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

Oliveira de Azeméis... já se ouvem bombas (ao longe)...


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão ao longe, vindo de ESE


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2017 às 15:45)

Outro 

Bastante escuro para SE.


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2017 às 15:49)

Muitos roncos de SE
Aqui o tempo já está a "virar"! Estas nuvens paradas não enganam ninguém... :-)


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2017 às 15:54)

Aqui Gondomar, céu muito escuro para Este, interior...
Para oeste, menos nuvens 
22°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:03)

à cerca de 20/25 minutos também ouvi um trovão da tal célula aqui em Espinho


----------



## rokleon (28 Ago 2017 às 17:54)

Por aqui começaram aguaceiros.


----------



## rokleon (28 Ago 2017 às 18:01)

rokleon disse:


> Por aqui começaram aguaceiros.


muito breves


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

Tudo mais soft... :-(


----------



## Macuser (28 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

fabiosilva disse:


> Tudo mais soft... :-(




Mas a imagem de Satélite do Meteosat parece... promissora, não acham?


----------



## Stinger (28 Ago 2017 às 18:40)

No porto nao se passa nada . Ceu encoberto e nevoeiro na costa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2017 às 18:40)

Queria acreditar que sim. Por observação (ver foto), o cenário a ESTE parece interessante.
Mas cheira-me que estas células vão ficar por ali... Os mais entendidos que se pronunciem!







EDIT 18:49: Nem de propósito... começaram os chuviscos.. E parece-me ouvir alguma trovoada distante. :-)


----------



## Stinger (28 Ago 2017 às 19:26)

Castelo do queijo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Ago 2017 às 19:46)

passado muitos dias eis que chove novamente!


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2017 às 19:47)

Está chover em Gondomar 
Duas fotos, uma de Este , com arco íris 
Outra de Oeste, com sol 
Temperatura atual de 20°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Ago 2017 às 19:51)

quer me parecer que as células no geral estão a perder força para efetuar descargas eletricas..
sem alguma duvida, salvo uma ou outras excepção, as zonas do litoral não tiveram muita sorte devido ao ar marítimo!


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2017 às 19:53)

Também acho que sim... por aqui perderam a expressão. Foi fogo de vista...


----------



## jonas (28 Ago 2017 às 19:59)

Estou na A4(Gandra) e acabei de ver um raio a SE.


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2017 às 20:01)

Aqui também vi um raio de SE
Mas a chuva é fraca , o efeito do mar está enfraquecer a instabilidade no litoral , é pena !








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2017 às 20:17)

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (28 Ago 2017 às 20:20)

Boas.

Essas "pintinhas" a norte de Braga, na zona da serra do gerês estou a vê-las agora que começa a anoitecer. Vê-se relâmpagos em Direção ao gerês e Espanha.

Note-se que acho que a aumentar de intensidade... ( Numero de raios e proximidade )

-------------------------



fabiosilva disse:


> Tudo mais soft... :-(




Mas a imagem de Satélite do Meteosat parece... promissora, não acham?


Miguel96 disse:


> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2017 às 21:30)

Boa noite,

Tem sido um regalo olhar para o quadrante norte neste fim de tarde/início de noite. Desde o pôr do sol até agora sempre com grande aparato eléctrico. Frustrante não ter câmara fotográfica, vou ao menos entretendo-me a filmar. 


Mais tarde coloco os registos.

@guimeixen diz-me que estás a fotografar isto.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2017 às 21:45)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Tem sido um regalo olhar para o quadrante norte neste fim de tarde/início de noite. Desde o pôr do sol até agora sempre com grande aparato eléctrico. Frustrante não ter câmara fotográfica, vou ao menos entretendo-me a filmar.
> 
> ...




Cheguei agora mesmo a casa, descobri aqui um sítio perto com vista perfeita desde ONO até ENE. Ainda apanhei vários raios só que também tive que vir pois estava a ficar sem bateria mas parecia-me que a trovoada também já estava a enfraquecer.
Mais logo coloco as fotos.

Edit: Mal acabo de escrever isto vejo um raio enorme!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Ago 2017 às 22:46)

Belo final de tarde com boas celulas em desenvolvimento de E/SE/S
Trovoada e a tão esperada chuva


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Ago 2017 às 23:05)

Ouvem-se novamente roncos ao longe


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2017 às 23:21)

Será que se vão formar mais? Acabo de ver um clarão.

Edit: Trovão forte!


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2017 às 23:23)

Por Gondomar , tudo calmo 
Só final do dia choveu fraco e via-se relâmpagos ao longe ...
Máxima de 23,2°C
Atual de 17,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (28 Ago 2017 às 23:34)

A avaliar pelas imagens de satélite, Radar e de Raios, eu diria que vamos ter Festa nesta Zona de Braga.

Atualmente vindo de Famalicão/Guimarães vejo vários Flashes e fortes, e ronca bem.

Alguém confirma no Local?


---------------------



guimeixen disse:


> Será que se vão formar mais? Acabo de ver um clarão.
> 
> Edit: Trovão forte!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2017 às 23:35)

Trovoada a sul não muito longe.


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2017 às 23:48)

Vejo relâmpagos para NE e E


----------



## gajomau (28 Ago 2017 às 23:48)

Essa célula a vermelho vem na minha direcção ( Póvoa de Varzim)  
Yeah..  
Não dá para ver muito, está nevoeiro... Tempo estranho mesmo que eata aqui na zona..




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2017 às 23:53)

Grande relâmpago a sul a deixar grande parte de Braga às escuras.

Trovões são muito pouco audíveis.


----------



## gajomau (28 Ago 2017 às 23:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Grande relâmpago a sul a deixar grande parte de Braga às escuras.
> 
> Trovões são muito pouco audíveis.



Isso é que é bué de estranho.. As luzes piscam, o radar de trovões avisa e som nem ouvi-lo.. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2017 às 00:06)

Visíveis vários relâmpagos a Sul.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Ago 2017 às 00:07)

Bonito espectáculo de raios nuvem-terra a sul.


----------



## Macuser (29 Ago 2017 às 00:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bonito espectáculo de raios nuvem-terra a sul.



Que sorte a nossa 

Ontem foi a Norte e Hoje a Sul 

Estamos mesmo em zona de Sorte


----------



## Stinger (29 Ago 2017 às 00:21)

Muitos claroes a norte do porto 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (29 Ago 2017 às 00:24)

Macuser disse:


> Que sorte a nossa
> 
> Ontem foi a Norte e Hoje a Sul
> 
> Estamos mesmo em zona de Sorte


Nada disso , tamos no "buraco" temos muitos claroes a norte e a sul do porto . Aqui nada toca

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (29 Ago 2017 às 00:29)

Amigos Entendidos...

Na zona da Guarda e Do Fundão tem estado a entrar em Portugal uma grande massa de ... Chuva e Trovoada, que ainda parece vir nesta direção.

Sendo que o Topo das nuvens está a 34000 pés e a Foto foi retirada com base a 18000 pés, com aqueles ventos, humidades, e convectividade (Com turbulência), será que vamos ainda ver a chegar cá?




Captura de ecrã 2017-08-29, às 00.23.44 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr


----------



## gajomau (29 Ago 2017 às 00:33)

Holy shit 
Tenho um vídeo brutal do que acabou de passar aqui.. Trovões que me caíram no máximo a 500 metros de mim.. Dai-me tempo para o upload 
Tou sem net por Wi-Fi 

Edit: que violência que ainda tá 

Edit2: meu router da NOS acho que morreu


----------



## Macuser (29 Ago 2017 às 00:46)

Voo da Ryanair as Voltas em Cima de Braga...

3 Voos a desviarem-se da Celula que se encontra na Guarda.






Captura de ecrã 2017-08-29, às 00.45.03 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr


----------



## Macuser (29 Ago 2017 às 01:03)

Eu não queria estar a Voar nesta Altura 

Dois voos em "Hold" no Porto, o da Ryanair que já anda a mais de meia hora ás voltas aqui em Braga, e o da TAP que recebeu ordens de se afastar para provavelmente tomar o mesmo destino da Ryanair, ficando as voltas, provavelmente a Norte da Povoa de Varzim...

Fotos Abaixo...




Captura de ecrã 2017-08-29, às 00.56.39 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2017-08-29, às 00.57.42 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2017-08-29, às 00.57.22 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr

(Enquanto fiz a mensagem, 5 minutos ja esta a dar mais uma voltinha a Ryanair, e o da TAP está ao lado de Esposende ás voltas no Atlântico a cerca de 20 Milhas.)

Não existe ninguem cá da zona afetada por aquela celula acima do Aeroporto?


----------



## Macuser (29 Ago 2017 às 01:09)

Ryanair Clear to Land on First e Tap a caminho de Viana do Castelo e Land Depois da Ryanair.

Ai... o combustivel

-------------


Macuser disse:


> Eu não queria estar a Voar nesta Altura
> 
> Dois voos em "Hold" no Porto, o da Ryanair que já anda a mais de meia hora ás voltas aqui em Braga, e o da TAP que recebeu ordens de se afastar para provavelmente tomar o mesmo destino da Ryanair, ficando as voltas, provavelmente a Norte da Povoa de Varzim...
> 
> ...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Ago 2017 às 01:12)

Macuser que site é este?! 





Captura de ecrã 2017-08-29, às 00.23.44 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Macuser (29 Ago 2017 às 01:29)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Macuser que site é este?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


------------

Olá

Usamos na Aviação

https://skyvector.com

Tens de registar, sem problema, e depois configurar o que queres ver.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Ago 2017 às 01:31)

Obrigado


------------

Olá

Usamos na Aviação

https://skyvector.com

Tens de registar, sem problema, e depois configurar o que queres ver.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gajomau (29 Ago 2017 às 01:34)

Sry, video curto, o router da NOS entregou a alma ao criador.. Tenho as minhas suspeitas do que foi 

Agora sim no youtube  

De 9 minutos este foi um dos bons.. Tem mais, mais tarde carrego ou daqui a uns dias que cheira que me vai levar a voltar a ter Net


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Ago 2017 às 04:34)

Boas,
Trovoada e forte chuvada por aqui..


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2017 às 04:48)

Muita trovoada aqui em espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Mínima de 15°C
Atual de 17,5°C
Que bem sabe está chuvinha !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (29 Ago 2017 às 11:15)

Chuvada por cá.
Ceu totalmente nublado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Ago 2017 às 11:15)

Bom dia! 
Chuva fraca e persistente! 
Estou ansioso para ver o acumulado no pluviometro


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2017 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

Finalmente chove alguma coisa de jeito sem ser só uns pingos como ontem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Ago 2017 às 15:06)

Boas,

hoje está mais fresco e já choveu algo decente.

Deixo aqui o vídeo que fiz ontem ao fim da tarde, da trovoada que se formou sobre o Gerês e rumou até Viana do Castelo. Das mais belas que vi nos últimos tempos. Estava a filmar no aeródromo de Braga. É talvez o único local desta zona que tem uma vista menos desimpedida para norte, ainda assim está longe de perfeita. No entanto, o motivo que me levou a ir lá nem foi pela trovoada, mas para ver o Edge 540 v2 do Juan Velarde, da Redbull Air Race, que andava a fazer umas manobras por cá. Mais tarde, comecei a ouvir trovoada muito afastada a NE, e com o cair da noite foram aparecendo os raios.

Como ainda registei vários raios e quase todos eles sem trovão, adicionei música:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

Esta chuva já dava de frosques...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (29 Ago 2017 às 18:57)

Olá a todos. 

Façam este teste e digam em quantas acertaram.

Vamos ver quantos Metereologistas aqui temos 

https://discover.apester.com/media/59a44f4210b9cdab1f1c7ba0

http://observador.pt/2017/08/28/qui...trovoada-sabe-assim-tanto-sobre-meteorologia/


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2017 às 20:03)

Boa tarde ,
Já de novo por Gondomar ,
De manhã choveu , acumulado de 3,0 mm
De tarde sol 
Temperatura máxima de 23°C
Atual de 20,4°C
74% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2017 às 21:51)

Boa noite,

*2 mm *acumulados durante a manhã de hoje

Neste momento sigo com 17.9ºc, vento fraco e 95% HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Ago 2017 às 21:57)

Boas,

Hoje dia de alguma chuva e nevoeiro. Acumulados *2,5mm* 

Extremos foram* 20.5 °C* / *16 °C *

Durante a madrugada caiu um forte aguaceiro com trovoada , o radar na altura era este:






Atuais *18.4ºC* e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *16,3ºC*

Neste momento com nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade muito reduzida, sigo com *17ºC *e vento *SSW 13km/h *


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2017 às 09:30)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro 
Mínima de 16,8°C
Atual de 18,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2017 às 11:02)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro, vento fraco e 20°C.


----------



## qwerl (30 Ago 2017 às 11:50)

Boas

Ontem de madrugada caiu um forte aguaceiro com trovoada, e a manhã foi de chuva fraca.

Hoje está um dia fresco com morrinha, boa para os terrenos absorverem Estão *18,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2017 às 12:45)

Continua céu nublado 
19,5°C
Vento fraco de sul 
87% HR
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2017 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro denso e vai caindo uma chuva miudinha.

Estão *17ºC *com *100% *de humidade. Vento fraco de SW


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2017 às 18:49)

Boa tarde.

Anteontem tivemos chuva fraca (aguaceiro fraco) que terá acumulado 0,1 a 0,2 mm de precipitação. Bem perto, interior do Vale do Sousa, vários litros terão caído...
Ontem tivemos chuva fraca durante a manhã, constante, cujo *acumulado* foi de *4,3 mm*.
Nada mau para uma rega sem estragar. Tudo aproveitadinho, tudo bem regadinho. excelente! 
Hoje temos céu encoberto a muito nublado (pela tarde), sendo que de manhã tivemos chuvisco\morrinha\chuva miudinha\orvalho. Sem acumulação.
Tempo fresco, que pede agora sol e temperatura mais veraneia, para quem está de férias aproveitar um pouco do que resta.
*
Tmín: 16,7ºC
Tmáx: 21,1ºC

Tatual: 19,9ºC
Hr: 78%*​


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2017 às 19:47)

Boa tarde,
De manhã céu encoberto a nublado , com chuviscos 
Ontem o acumulado foi de 3,0 mm, hoje 0...
De tarde abriu o sol 
Máxima de 22,5°C
Atual de 20,6°C
HR  71%

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (30 Ago 2017 às 19:55)

Boas

Ontem o acumulado em Esmoriz foi de *11,7mm*, a maioria devido ao aguaceiro da madrugada.
Hoje a chuva fraca rendeu *0,5mm*. Neste momento o céu já está completamente limpo. O acumulado do mês fica nos 12,2mm, nada mau quando parecia que o mês ia terminar com 0mm

Neste momento vento muito fraco de Norte e a temperatura vai descendo, estão *18,7ºC*


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2017 às 20:13)

Boa tarde,
Dia com nevoeiro de manhã, de por volta das 14h choveu alguma coisa ( muito fraca).
A seguir a está chuvinha, o céu abriu e de momento regisregisto céu pouco nublado.
De momento encontro-me em Alfena e a temperatura está nos 17.5 °C (segundo o carro).


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2017 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
Por ca, voltou o verão, com céu limpo e  18.8°C de temperatura.
O vento faz-se sentir de NE .


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2017 às 10:51)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14,3°C
Atual de 21,5°C
65% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (31 Ago 2017 às 12:33)

Bom dia,

A mínima de hoje foi *14,0ºC*
Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco. Estão *22,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2017 às 17:31)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Vento de noroeste 
Máxima de 27,0°C
Atual de 25,5°C
37% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2017 às 21:20)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi dia de dar um saltinho ao Gerês. Foi a primeira vez que fui e digamos que fiquei impressionado com tanta beleza. 
Ficam duas fotos da Cascata da Portela do Homem:
Reparem na cor maravilhosa da água!





(Foto tirada pelo meu irmão):


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2017 às 22:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Hoje foi dia de dar um saltinho ao Gerês. Foi a primeira vez que fui e digamos que fiquei impressionado com tanta beleza.
> Ficam duas fotos da Cascata da Portela do Homem:
> Reparem na cor maravilhosa da água!
> ...


Boa noite,
Zona muito bonita sem dúvida!
Resto de uma boa visita pela região do Norte .
....................................................................
Por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado com temperaturas agradáveis.
Pela tarde levantou-se muito vento de NO/O, e acabou por ir abrandado, e agora é quase nulo.
Tatual  de 17.9 °C.


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2017 às 23:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Hoje foi dia de dar um saltinho ao Gerês. Foi a primeira vez que fui e digamos que fiquei impressionado com tanta beleza.
> Ficam duas fotos da Cascata da Portela do Homem:
> Reparem na cor maravilhosa da água!
> ...


Belas fotos Tiago ...
Bom passeio pelo norte ...

Por Gondomar temperatura atual de 18,2°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2017 às 23:44)

jonas disse:


> Boa noite,
> Zona muito bonita sem dúvida!
> Resto de uma boa visita pela região do Norte .





joselamego disse:


> Belas fotos Tiago ...
> Bom passeio pelo norte ...


Muito obrigado aos dois! Acreditem que estou a aproveitar bastante!


----------



## jonas (1 Set 2017 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
O dia amanhece com céu limpo, vento de E, mas fresquinho.
A temperatura esta nos 18.5°C.


----------



## rokleon (1 Set 2017 às 11:20)

jonas disse:


> Bom dia,
> O dia amanhece com céu limpo, vento de E, mas fresquinho.
> A temperatura esta nos 18.5°C.


já é setembro, jonas 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-setembro-2017.9464/#post-621792


----------

